# Fly Fishing Jekyll Island. 11-14



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I caught my FIRST saltwater fish on a fly rod today!!!....I'm still not sure if I caught him or he caught me....  I wish I could say that I saw him tailing, layed the perfect cast, and WHAM!, but that's not how it happened. 

I was just blind casting, practicing more than anything, when about my fifth strip didn't feel just right....  Mr. Red took off, and I musta been a helluva sight trying to transfer from a pile of line in my lap to having him on the rod...  Got him though, and here he is in all his glory...










He was the only fish I caught on the long rod, but it sure was a blast, and I wanna catch MORE, MORE,MORE!!!

I caught some of these...










And I also saw a marten(mink?) attack, kill, and tote off a blue crab..  Never seen one of those little beasts before in the wild.
Tried to get a picture, but just couldn't get a good one one.

After I had loaded up and was headed home, I stopped at a couple of my shore bound honey-holes and picked up another red, a few more trout, and a small flounder.

All in all about a dozen fish, and a BEAUTIFUL day on the water.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice job Georgia, Nothin like your first red on fly tackle,It made me go out and spend near 500$ on all kinda shtuff that now resides in my closet! Goin to the jetties tomorrow for some sheepies

About the blue crab killer, River otter, I see 'em up the intracoastal and around mayport occasionally.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

that's awesome man


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

A whole lot different than bass fishing, huh?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Hven't got the fly thing down yet. maybe when I retire in 7 years. Good job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

congrats!

what kind of fly were you using? I'm dying to catch something on the fly.

and 12 more fish after that!? NICE I've been lucky to catch 2 fish total this year out of about 5 or 6 outings.


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

nice job


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Hven't got the fly thing down yet. maybe when I retire in 7 years. Good job. Congrats on the catch.


Hey Rudde Dogg I've used the fly rod I got from you a couple of time and cought some Perch one evening. Never tought they would hit on a fly.
No stripers yet but I'm having fun trying.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Congrats on your first fish on the long pole RR.
Man you'e fishing in Kayak Heaven down there .
Stopped for a nights rest at the Quality Inn in Brunswick a couple of weeks ago on the way to Florida..
Went sight seeing around St. Simmons and Jekle Islands. What a gorgious and fishy looking place.
Got to stop there next time with my rod. Would I need a fishin Licence there?
In Fl. Saltwater you don't need one fishing from shore.
Man keep on whippin that long pole for them Reds and Speckle .


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, you'd need a license in Ga., but you can buy a temporary over the internet, gofishga.com I think it is...

The law has changed in Fla. as well if you are from out of state....You will need a license there as well. Does not apply to pay piers like JaxBeach. Your fee covers it.


----------

